# Wing Chun in Anchorage Alaska?



## pon (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello all, 

I'm moving to Anchorage, Ak here on the 23rd and as far as I can see there is no place for me to continue practicing. I was wondering if anyone knew of a place in Anchorage or if anyone would like to start a class down there to continue honing their skills? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Argus (Aug 15, 2013)

There appear to be a couple: http://www.wingchun.org/txt/schools/usa/ak.html


----------



## yak sao (Aug 15, 2013)

I did a google search for EBMAS Anchorage Alaska and found a few links to follow.

(EBMAS = Emin Boztepe Martial Arts System) I trained with some of the Alaska guys back around 1998 at one of the fighter camps sifu Emin would hold in LA. They were a great group of guys, I'm sure they still are, now only 15 years better at it.


----------

